# Projector is better???? Vox VP01 LED Projector



## coolfriend693 (May 10, 2015)

Hi
I own a benq 2420HD monitor...
But now i feel the need of a bigger screen for movies esp when i look at my 40inch tv in my main room.
so i was considerin buying a bigger monitor.. but max u can get under a budget is 27inch.. i want bigger size

Projectors are a bit costlier.
 but recently i saw on tv a projector "Vox VP01 LED Projector with HDMI Port & Built-in Speakers 150 LUX Brightness with Remote".. its oly 6k.. i understand that its a chinese company but given its price and screen size of upto 100inch will i be dissapointed with its image quality???? it will be oly for movies... what other options do i hv??


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2015)

it has a very low resolution 480 x 320. don't buy it


----------



## coolfriend693 (May 10, 2015)

on the site its mentioned as 1080p

- - - Updated - - -

Projection System                LED
    Resolution                              1920 x 1080 pixels

    Projection Mode                    Manual

    Power Consumption               Power in Watts 30W/10W

    System Specifications
    Contrast Ratio
    500:1
    Video Compatibility
    AVI, WMV, 3GP, MOV, ASF, MKV, MP4
    Aspect Ratio
    4:3/16:9

    Display
    Projection Distance
    1.7-3.31 M
    Projection Screen Size (Diagonal)
    30-100 inches
    Brightness
    150 Lux
    Projection Lens
    Manual Focus Lens for a clear crisp picture
    Lamp Type
    LED
    Lamp Life
    20k hours
    Displayable Colors
    16.7 k

    Dimensions
    Width in mm
    170 mm
    Depth in mm
    70 mm
    weight in Kgs
    0.8 Kgs
    Height in mm
    136 mm

    Power Management
    Power Supply
    110-240v


----------

